# Funny flyer story not very stealth



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I know people have doubted the delivery of flyers onto peoples cars to gain further interest in the club but after the beaconsfield meet I had some given to me so I thought yeah I'd do a few.
Anyway wife and me went to a garden center over the weekend and as I pulled into the carpark there was a nice clean TT sparkling in the sun so I thought why not stick a "Nice TT" pamphlet on it.
So I went up to the passenger side lifted the wiper very gently and placed the leaflet under it with Nice TT showing hopeing that the driver gets back to the car and sees it and thinks how nice!!

Anyway, you would not beleive it but the window in the metro of the car next to it winds down and a lady says excuse me what are you putting on my car!!
Well I nearly died of embarresment.
I get the leaflet back off her car " shes sat in her husbands car discussion something" and I explain I am also a TT owner and admired her car and explained about the leaflet.
Anyway she seems really impressed and takes it off me.

The point is I felt so embarressed about the fact she had obviously watched me spamming her car and at first she didn't appreciate it.
Are we doing the right thing???

Anyway If you come to the site "TT owner in garden center" Greetings from DXN! ;D

Next time will be under the cover of darkness in a black suit with balck balaclava. Stealth leafletting.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Are we doing the right thing???.


Yes, no probs - she obviously appreciated it after the explanation.

As long as the owners take time to read the flyer, I wouldn't have thought there'd Â be a problem - it's not your usual promo flyer after all.

Moley


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Just did two lastnight in a carpark in Cardiff. It was about 12:30am so I hope no one saw me.

Incidently I always put them fact down on the windscreen so people see them from the inside (I rarely look at the windscreen before I get in the car - then I notice a flyer). Any preferences as to which way round (and should we be folding them?)?

Rhod


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I generally slide it down the drivers side window seal, so that it is seen as soon as the driver approaches the car... and have the TT bit at the top, instantly visible.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

...so that it breaks the seal and lets in loads of water to the car...

The ones that I have done have all been under the wiper, but I've yet to decide whaether face up or face down is best. :-/

Depends which way the car is facing. ie if it's in a car park and facing out of the space, then face up. If it's facing into the space, then face down - for the reasons Rhod TT mentions above.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Never done one in the pouring rain yet.... : : and OBVIOUSLY I never would


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Three done in Stockholm so far and two days left.

Fun ain't it!


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

OK people, stop and have a long hard look at your lives  :


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Why not get some glue and glue it to the windscreen? They're certainly likely to visit the forum


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

What I want to know is considering we've had enquiries from China, Australia and the US.... someone's been busy : ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> OK people, stop and have a long hard look at your lives  :


says the man who folded 200 just for fun... : :


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

we should hand out more flyers. Such as if you see someone ugly.....give them a 'You are pig ugly' flyer.

Its good to share and spread the word

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

And a 'You're TT is dirty you need to wash it' flyers and 'You have parked like a fuckwit' flyers


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I've done Essex Scotland Berkshire and Cheshire, plus my own patch in Hampshire ( I just cross out TTOC and write Club Audi Â  )


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> I've done Essex Scotland Berkshire and Cheshire, plus my own patch in Hamshire ( I just cross out TTOC and write Club Audi Â  )


Traitor [smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Kid ..spell Hampshite properly pleasse !Â¬ :


----------

